# pictures of log loads then and now



## bigmac

pictures of log and logs on logging trucks:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Husky137

Times have changed I guess. Cool pics.


----------



## turnkey4099

Number 3 was typical of the loads coming out of the N. Fork of the Clearwater back in early 50s. They went right by our house.

Number 1; They still had one of those big ones on a display trailer showing up at county fairs back in the 40s and early 50s. Had a small office with window and door hollowed out of it.

Harry K


----------



## SmokinDodge

Bigmac you sure do have a lot of good ole pictures. Please keep postin!


----------



## LightningLoader

those are some unbelievable pictures. I have an old piece of cypress board that came from a tree almost that big around. It's hard to imagine trees that big around nowadays, especially here in Fl.


----------



## LightningLoader

how would they even go about getting such a big log onto a truck? Crane?


----------



## slowp

January, I believe. The snow is gone now. And, sorry, the truck is not loaded. But it was a rare, non-rainy day--unlike today.


----------



## wdchuck

Cool pics, the truck in #5 looks about the same vintage as in #1.


----------



## bigmac

more pictures of log loads


----------



## Husky137

A little top heavy in that last pic.:jawdrop:


----------



## PA Plumber

Cool thread: Thanks for posting.


----------



## Wismer

LightningLoader said:


> how would they even go about getting such a big log onto a truck? Crane?



In those days heavy duty cranes were rare

most likely a bulldozer pushes it up a ramp of logs leaned against the side of the truck and the log rolls up


----------



## slowp

I have an old photo of a 3 log load on a flatbed railroad car. There is a large crane, probably steam, in the background. The old grapple loaders could handle some pretty big logs. The guys that ran them had to be pretty coordinated. They didn't seem to bang up the trucks any worse than the guys running the hydraulic loaders do. But, they only had to load a few logs on a truck to get a load.


----------



## Treeman587

That is pretty cool. I need to go to the west coast. I wanna see some trees like that


----------



## lawson's tree s

wonder how much a load of those logs would bring at today's prices. 1 log would make alot of lumber.


----------



## ray benson

Michigan Log Trucks


----------



## yooper

Cool old West coast photos.


----------



## Cedarkerf

Thanks for sharing the pics.
Looks like they kill the trees in michigan before they can grow up.


----------



## windthrown

*Logging trucks...*

Amusing. I see so many logging trucks and logging operations here that I do not even think about them any more. Weird photos of the trucks in Michigan. 90 degree difference in loading than we have here in the west. We live in a small remove valley on a remote highway spur that turns to rock and dirt logging roads about a mile up the road from us. Last year when the price of doug fir peaked, there was a logging truck every 30 minutes. Mostly smaller stuff, but they also cut old growth around here. Every so often there will be a one, two or three logs per rig roll by. I still see a lot of the large logs being trucked up and down I-5.


----------



## Husky137

windthrown said:


> Weird photos of the trucks in Michigan. 90 degree difference in loading than we have here in the west.



Those are pulp logs.


----------



## ray benson

Old Log trucks.


----------



## turnkey4099

Husky137 said:


> Those are pulp logs.



That was my guess but why cut em short? Is there some equipment requirement at the plant that requires short logs?

Harry K


----------



## Husky137

turnkey4099 said:


> That was my guess but why cut em short? Is there some equipment requirement at the plant that requires short logs?
> 
> Harry K



That's a good question. I don't cut pulp myself,as you have to be doing huge volume jobs to make it pay. I would think (and I may be wrong) that it has more to do with the nature of the logs suitable for pulp as opposed to a mill requirement. The guys that I know who cut pulp do so as a by-product of regular sawlog harvesting. As a result you are ending up with low grade, small diameter, short length logs going to pulp. I also suppose the pulp mills could be asking for standard length to make it easier to stack and handle material in their yards.

Any pulp guys out there have some real world insight?


----------



## bigmac

*log loads*

great pictures you posted RAY BENSON

here is 5 more pictures


----------



## Wismer

number 14 is a modest load


----------



## RIX

Great pics Big Mac, we love to see them. Thank You. RIX


----------



## stihl 440

*trees*

Those pics are what I call TREES!!!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ray benson

Couple more.


----------



## 04superduty

windthrown said:


> Weird photos of the trucks in Michigan. 90 degree difference in loading than we have here in the west.



there was some issues with the logs being carried side ways like that. something to do with logs being able to slide off the side of the trucks. not sure what came of it, but they still carry them that way. 
those trucks can weigh 158,000 legally going down the road, the only problem is when they lift the 4 lift axles, then the front axle gets alot of extra weight.


----------



## Adkpk

Left hand drive?


----------



## windthrown

*Pulp logs... I see.*



Husky137 said:


> Those are pulp logs.



Hmmm, most pulp logs out here in the west are loaded like mill logs. Lengthwise. Pulp and chip prices have been low out here for a long while, so not much cutting around here for that. Doug fir prices are way down, and cutting is way down as a result. Mills are laying off too. Alder prices are way up now though. Has me thinking of maybe doing some serious alder cutting here... for some cash-o-la. We have some nice stands of alder that I am clearing roads into this week. No one likes to cut them though; they tend to crack and split when felling. 

Mill log bucking to specified length is very important though. Cut your logs the wrong length and they will ding you seriously at the mill. A guy I know a few miles from here was mad becasue he cut his logs longer than the mill wanted them, and they charged him for cutting them to the right length, and did not pay for the added length that they cut off. He still does not understand why. Bone headed... the mill wants a certain length, you buck a certain length. Doh!


----------



## bigmac

ray benson i had that five house's enoute picture but yours is 
better, mine is black & white

here's more pic's


----------



## slowp

Anudder reason for short logs back there is that (in wisconsin) they use processors and forwarders. Total mechanization. Doesn't take long for a good processor operator to cut up a tree. Takes a lot of room to turn around one of those trucks, though.


----------



## wmthrower

The pulp mills in the Northeast switched to 4-footers quite a few years ago. It made driving the short logs down the rivers a bit different then they were used to.


----------



## ray benson

Bigmac - awesome pictures.


----------



## Dan Dill

do these count....kinda old....


----------



## bigmac

ray benson i like that wagon load pic. could tip over easily,
the log sleds must of been hard on the horse's back then
cool pic's

dan dill, your pictures are fine, i like the train loads
neat old picture


----------



## Adkpk

What are these guys waiting for a strong wind. :biggrinbounce2: Ain't no way that team of horses are going to move that. I think back then they did load up and wait for snow but then why are the horses hooked up?:monkey:


----------



## bigmac

i know it dont look like 4 horses could move that, they could be laying
down planking to slide it on, but the guy standing next to the horse's
dont look like he fits in with the rest of the guys:Eye:


----------



## ray benson

The horses probably just brought some logs to the pile. The guys are stacking, and the pile would be moved in the winter.
Here is another horse picture.
http://www.americaslibrary.gov/es/mn/es_mn_logging_1_e.html


----------



## ray benson

Couple more horse logging pictures.


----------



## Adkpk

bigmac said:


> i know it dont look like 4 horses could move that, they could be laying
> down planking to slide it on, but the guy standing next to the horse's
> dont look like he fits in with the rest of the guys:Eye:



Why cause he dosen't have a head? 
And the guy with his arm on the load, must be a trust worthy guy, yikes!


----------



## Adkpk

http://www.americaslibrary.gov/assets/es/mn/es_mn_logging_1_e.jpg

That's six horse power. How can that be? And not a smooth road surface to boot.


----------



## Spanky1

Most impressive!  
For Michigan I thought this was big.
Spanky


----------



## Adkpk

Spanky1 said:


> Most impressive!
> For Michigan I thought this was big.
> Spanky



Nice truck, Spanky. Is it yours?


----------



## outona limb

some of the taller trucks would have a hell of a time getting under mcdonalds drive through


----------



## bigmac

2 horse power log sled


----------



## Spanky1

Adrpk said:


> Nice truck, Spanky. Is it yours?


Thanks, it's my father-in-laws. It's the only thing he has ever bought brand new. He is pushing 70 and still climbs to crown manage tree's the bucket truck can't get to.

My usual response to him is "yes sir" and "no sir". 
Spanky


----------



## Adkpk

Spanky1 said:


> Thanks, it's my father-in-laws. It's the only thing he has ever bought brand new. He is pushing 70 and still climbs to crown manage tree's the bucket truck can't get to.
> 
> My usual response to him is "yes sir" and "no sir".
> Spanky



Good that way you'll stayed married. 

I'm looking for a truck like that. A flatbed, but I need one to do long distance. Five hour rides. 

But after looking at some of these pics I'm thinking of getting a horse.


----------



## ray benson

Horse Logging.


----------



## bigmac

hey ray benson great big wheel pic. i did start a big wheel thread
did you see it, here in the forestry and logging forum

more pictures


----------



## ray benson

Saw the thread bigmac. Your third picture has some giant wheels.


----------



## John Ellison

Some cool pictures guys! Bigmac, in pic 23 there is a picture of a cable loader with an extended wooden boom or snorkel. Do you know where that picture was taken?
I worked with loaders rigged like that. A good operator could grab a log waaay out there. If I remember right the poles were about 30' long or longer.


----------



## bigmac

john ellison pic. 23 i think its in B.C. somewhere,


----------



## ray benson

Couple more.


----------



## windthrown

*horse logging...*



ray benson said:


> Horse Logging.



Big Jeffery pines there. 

This place was horse logged in the 1960's. Cannot say that is a very good on the environment. Far worse than modern light-foot equipment. Still see the scars and damage here 40 years later...


----------



## John Ellison

Windthrown, what kind of damage is it? Possibly in spite of and not because of horses? Or the damage was because of poor felling?


----------



## Gologit

*log loads*

bigmac....thanks for the pictures. We still get three log loads every once in a while but nothing like the timber in some of those old photos. They're much appreciated.


----------



## bigmac

thanks boboak

some more pic's


----------



## ray benson

A few more.


----------



## windthrown

*Soil compaction, mostly*



John Ellison said:


> Windthrown, what kind of damage is it? Possibly in spite of and not because of horses? Or the damage was because of poor felling?



Soil compaction in the skid runs and on the logging deck area here that the new house is built on now. Compared to the cable yarded areas done in the 1980s where there is less visible remains and the logging was done far more recently. I am busting up the compacted areas with sub-soiling and dozing with a blade, but the clay is really really hard there. 

This place has logging history all over it. Old camp sites, old cable yarding equipment, buried cables all over, discarded chainsaw bars (I will post photos of a 'new' one that the dogs dug up), old giant hand saw blades, piles of sawn cedar planks milled here on site, an old saw mill on a creek (saw, blades, and rubber dam and pipes), a huge berm that was built over 100 years ago to divert the streams into a log flume, rail lines from a narrow gauge rail that ran out here in the 1920's, cedar spars 15 ft high that have springboard notches cut into them, old engines and pump housings, tons of stumps and spars, 3-4 ft logs from 10-20 ft laying here and there, several eras of skid roads, and oddball stuff. 

There is also obvious evidence that the native Indians here burned this area to clear some of the pastures and fields that are still here. No stumps in there, and surrounded by oaks and maples that are old growth (200-400 years old). The only way that they could be that old and free of competing conifers is by regular burning. David Douglas noted the summer burning in this area when he was here doing surveys in the 19th century. There has been some debate that the holes in one of the upper pastures here are old teepee pole holes. Hard to say if they are that or fence post holes.


----------



## wmthrower

*horse vs cable logging*

I guess it's hard to really compare cable yarding and skidding to the effects on the soil. The only comparable part is the yarding area. 
With all of the history on your spread, how can you ascertain which type of logging had the worst effect? It sounds like every type of logging might have been done there. 
Not picking, just asking.


----------



## ray benson

And a few more.


----------



## bigmac

yeah more pictures


----------



## ray benson

Hey bigmac i had a couple of those pics to post - ya beat me to it. I especially like the logging truck parade.


----------



## bigmac

haveing a bad day


----------



## lumberjackau

*Bad day in Oz*

Great pics everyone, here are a few pics from a little problem a driver had, everyone in town came out to have a look. Ol' mate pulled up for a lunch break at his house in town, when got his first mouth-full his daughter hollers out"dad, your truck is driving away" I think his first thought was "ya, right, tell me another one" he turned around and sure enough it was rolling away and he got out of his house just in time to see it pull up in the creek. I got into town just as it happened and got a few pics of it as we were sorting things out. Manged to pull the rear trailer back loaded and then unloaded the lead trailer. When the truck was pulled out we were getting crayfish out of the mud that was stuck in the bull bar. Everything was fine with the machinery, looked worse than it was, only a quick weld job on the bull bar.


----------



## lumberjackau

*A few truck loads*

I used to cut Cypress Pine in central Queensland for a number of years, the first three photo's are some of the pine I cut from the Injune Queensland area. The last pic is a load of Forest Red gum and Spotted gum going into the hardwood mill in Wondai Queensland, 9 log load. The day before he brought in 7 logs for one load, doesn't happen very often these days, makes me wish I was still cutting. The skidder driver was complaining a bit, took a while for the old 230D timberjack to get them out to a landing.


----------



## ray benson

Some days you should of just stayed in bed.


----------



## bigmac

ray benson
i like pic 39 its like the tractor pulls

heres a few more,


----------



## ray benson

Few more.


----------



## bigmac

more log loads


----------



## ray benson

more, more, more.


----------



## bigmac

still growing in northern CA. 

we went here on a trip in the 1980's it was amazing,


----------



## bigmac

more pic's of are trip, the old log you walk through it, :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## gavin

in the picture its still standing but it should be lumber by now. there's still some big wood around here. this one was about 6 ft. dbh.


----------



## ray benson

Bigmac - that scan 49. WOW. Someday i would like to see some of the big ones.
more loads.


----------



## ray benson

few more.


----------



## bigmac

more pictures to look at :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## ray benson

More to come.


----------



## bigmac

more loads to see


----------



## bigmac

and a few more to see


----------



## ray benson

just a couple more.


----------



## A100HVA

nice pic's keep'em comming:hmm3grin2orange:
love the oldies


----------



## bigmac

ok here is more pictures:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## ray benson

and more


----------



## A100HVA

great pic's guy's keep'em comming! we all love pic's !

my personal favorite photographer is darius kinsey

check out some of his stuff it will leave you in awe:jawdrop: 

anybody else seen his stuff ?


----------



## bigmac

more pictures to look at


----------



## Dan Dill

Northern California...........................


----------



## ray benson

Now if we could only colorize the old photos.


----------



## ray benson

Nice pics Dan of those old growth monsters.


----------



## Cedarkerf

Here is a family pkoto of Grandad early 50's Ten Mile OR Doug Fir. Rolled it up on truck with a TD-9






Great thread.


----------



## A100HVA

rr transportable power


----------



## bigmac

thanks for posting pictures in this theard,

a few more to look at


----------



## ray benson

:biggrinbounce2: some more photos.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## mt.stalker

Cool pics., reminds me of a video I have titled " Skypilot Lumberjacks "
It's about logging in the Adirondacks in the 30's and 40's. It shows huge
"trains" (not real trains ) of logs being pulled down mountains, with
some type of "tractors". Men were often killed when they got oput of control.


----------



## ray benson

Do you have a link so we could view the video?


----------



## wmthrower

That is a great video. Shot by an old reverend in the Adirondack log camps. 

http://www.wpbstv.org/store/show_item.asp?ID=23

There is a link to buy it.


----------



## mt.stalker

Thanks for supplying the link wmthrower, I'm sure anyone on this site, would
appreciate this video. Highly recommended !!!


----------



## A100HVA

i have cut a few loads for this truck,anybody else in here done it too:help:


----------



## Adkpk

Great stuff guys. I am on that video. Thanks mtstalker.


----------



## ray benson

:biggrinbounce2: few more photos :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## ray benson

and a few more.


----------



## bigmac

i found some more pic's


----------



## ray benson

just a few more.


----------



## bigmac

here are some more pic's to look at :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## ray benson

just a few more.


----------



## A100HVA

ray benson said:


> just a few more.



in pic 91.jpg they really need a bigger tractor:bang: opcorn:


----------



## ray benson

91 tractor is a little small. But some may say it is big.


----------



## bigmac

more pic's to see


----------



## mt.stalker

*atv logging*

Hey Ray, I wonder if he is over the 1000 lb. towing recommendation on that Honda Foreman ::hmm3grin2orange: 
I have skidded some 15' X 24 " Beech with my Foreman, as long as I kept her pointed downhill


----------



## ray benson

a few more photos :biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## bigmac

some more picture's


----------



## A100HVA

bigmac said:


> some more picture's



good to see some "new" loads......keep'em comming 

in jpg.pic 96 is that a "toothpic" load w/craddle:monkey:


----------



## EastwoodGang4

*look close*



ray benson said:


> just a few more.



what sort of logs are those in pic "load of logs 95" ? maybe brontosaurus?


----------



## ray benson

photo 95 was in reference to illegal logging.
http://frazer.rice.edu/~erkan/blog/archives/001373.html


----------



## bigmac

more pictures


----------



## ray benson

a few more photos:biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## bigmac

5 more pic's to see


----------



## ray benson

:biggrinbounce2: more photos :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## bigmac

nice pic's ray, and heres some more


----------



## ray benson

:biggrinbounce2: a few more :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## bigmac

more pictures


----------



## ray benson

:Eye: more photos:Eye:


----------



## bigmac

more pictures


----------



## ray benson

:camera: more photos:camera:


----------



## bigmac

:blob5: more pictures :blob5:


----------



## ray benson

More Photos


----------



## bigmac

:blob6: more pictures :blob6:


----------



## ray benson

:biggrinbounce2: more photos :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## bigmac

opcorn: more pictures opcorn:


----------



## ray benson

just a few more.


----------



## Semi-Hex

Thanks for taking the time to post these guys! what a shot from the past.


----------



## piney1

Thank you guys for all the great pictures.

I noticed the newer the pictures, the more consistent the length and diam. of the trees.
I bet most of the mills wouldn't even want the loads that were random length and diam. anymore.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

bigmac said:


> nice pic's ray, and heres some more



http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=48590&d=1176100510


I think that guy just might run the risk of a ticket on today's highways! 



Great pictures, guys!


----------



## bigmac

more pictures


----------



## ray benson

:biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2: more photos:biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## bigmac

:blob4: more pictures :blob4:


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

*Mercy sakes alive, looks like we got us a contest…*


(With apologies to C.W. McCall.)

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ray benson

Still looking for a program to colorize the old photos. Mark- no contest, a collaboration. I have a pretty neat Logging photos folder on the computer. It's my favorite photos from Bigmac and my searches.


----------



## ray benson

and a few more.


----------



## bigmac

umpkin2: more pictures umpkin2:


----------



## bigmac

more pictures


----------



## Gologit

I hope you guys keep this up. These pictures are a record of our heritage that would be forever lost were it not for the likes of you two. Have you ever considered putting the pictures into book form?


----------



## ray benson

A good portion of the pictures are archived in University or College digitized historical image databases. Another portion can be found at hankstruckpictures.com Then there is Google.


----------



## ray benson

more photos


----------



## ray benson

a few more.


----------



## bigmac

more pictures


----------



## bigmac

more pictures


----------



## ray benson

Bigmac that 165 photo is impressive. Blew it up a bit.


----------



## ray benson

more photos.


----------



## ray benson

and a few more.


----------



## bigmac

yes ray that log bridge in photo 165 i posted is impressive
real neat looking,

 more pictures


----------



## bigmac

:biggrinbounce2: more pictures :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## ray benson

more old photos.


----------



## bigmac

more old picturesumpkin2:


----------



## ray benson

old photos


----------



## ray benson

:blob4: more old photos:blob4:


----------



## bigmac

more pictures


----------



## bigmac

:blob6: more pictures :blob6:


----------



## ray benson

old logging photos.


----------



## ray benson

more old logging photos.


----------



## bigmac

:Eye: more pictures :Eye:


----------



## ray benson

more old photos.


----------



## ray benson

Bigmac - great photos.


----------



## ray benson

Passenger window looks cracked. Drivers window???


----------



## Adkpk

It seems that the photographers didn't make it up into the hills to much. Not to many pics of the trees being cut down. 
Great pics guys, thanks agian. 
As a kid my parents took us to the Adirondack museum. I always spent a good amount of time in this building that had old time photos of loggers. Tough way to make a living. 
I've downloaded any logging pic posted on this site, I've got quite a slideshow on my computer by now. My brother sat here the other day and checked out the whole thing. Over 500


----------



## redprospector

Ray,
I doubt he's too worried about the passanger seeing where he's going. 
We don't get the scale now that they got back then, but we've really got it made compared to how they used to have to do it.
Great pic's guy's, thanks for sharing.

Andy


----------



## bigmac

adrpk
found some sawing and choping pictures,
there hard to find


----------



## piney1

I love these pictures! Does anybody have any pictures from the Black Hills of South Dakota or is the location of these pictures just a guess. The black hills were logged extensively around 1900 and continues to this day, all ponderosa pine.


----------



## bigmac

choping and sawing pictures:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## ray benson

Only had a couple on the computer but did see more when searching for the truck and train loads.


----------



## bigmac

more pictures


----------



## bigmac

more pictures


----------



## ray benson

more photos.


----------



## bigmac

more pictures


----------



## ray benson

more photos.


----------



## bigmac

more pictures


----------



## ray benson

more photos.


----------



## Spanky1

*Tree?*

Unbelievable! Fantastic pics.

What kind of tree could be in the pic "my crew 088"?
Almost looks like a cedar???

Thanks for the great pics.
Spanky


----------



## ray benson

Ran across that picture several years ago. Saved it to my computer. No info on the picture.


----------



## bigmac

more pictures


----------



## ray benson

a few more.


----------



## bigmac

more pictures


----------



## ray benson

more photos.


----------



## l2edneck

*Awesome Thread!!!!!!!!!!!!*







Im guessin OSHA would approve of the use of a shotgun for unloadin that Load!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

from like 50 yards even!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigmac

:blob6: more pictures :blob6:


----------



## ray benson

more photos.


----------



## bigmac

:camera: more pictures :camera:


----------



## clearance

Lots of the pictures of the big trucks are from B.C. I bet I have seen these same trucks on the Queen Charlottes. Its really something to be driving up the road and say "empty pickup, 10k" and then hear "loaded 11k" And then, right after you have got into a pullout a truck with 12' bunks loaded with huge logs comes by you, tires sliding, V-12 Detroit screaming, the bunks a couple of feet from your face. The logging trucks never say they are logging trucks, its just "empty" or "loaded". You really have to pay attention to the radio. Every one else says "pickup, fueltruck, lowbed, grader" etc. Lots of those trucks are over 30 years old , Hayes, Pacific and some Macks. The same kind of trucks pull 12' lowbeds to move yarders, sometimes the have an empty log truck pushing a lowbed with a yarder on it uphill. After driving the same mainline for years the drivers know every rock, I have watched them push them right to the limit, I guess you have to have some fun in a day.


----------



## bigmac

opcorn: more pictures opcorn:


----------



## ray benson

a few more.


----------



## bigmac

more pictures to seeumpkin2:


----------



## ray benson

couple more.


----------



## bigmac

trailer load of gourds ray, are they made of wood?

more pictures:rockn:


----------



## ray benson

Oops, the gourd pic should be in the gourd thread.


----------



## ray benson

more photos.


----------



## bigmac

more pictures


----------



## ray benson

a few more photos.


----------



## bigmac

:biggrinbounce2: I found some more pictures :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## bigmac

more pictures


----------



## ray benson

Tough to sift through what we have posted and what we have not.


----------



## bigmac

yes ray there are a few we have posted more then once


----------



## ray benson

a few more.


----------



## bigmac

more pictures opcorn:


----------



## ray benson

just a few more, a couple have trucks on a wooden road.


----------



## bigmac

more pictures :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## ray benson

Load of Logs.


----------



## A100HVA

ray benson said:


> Load of Logs.



pic 277 looks like it may be hood river oregon maybe?


----------



## ray benson

New Zealand logging. Photo was taken in July 1998 and features a Tuapeka Transport Mack Ultraliner E-9 500hp being unloaded by an Owens Services L-70 Wagner at Port Chalmers,Dunedin. The load was destined for Asia and the logs were to be used as support beams for a Temple being built.


----------



## bigmac

more pictures


----------



## ray benson

couple more.


----------



## bigmac

more pictures


----------



## bigmac

more pictures


----------



## bigmac

more pic's :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## bigmac

more pictures


----------



## ray benson

a few more.


----------



## bigmac

more pictures


----------



## bigmac

more pictures opcorn:


----------



## bigmac

more pictures umpkin2:


----------



## bigmac

more pictures


----------



## ray benson

couple more.


----------



## bigmac

more pictures


----------



## bigmac

:biggrinbounce2: more pictures


----------



## bigmac

more pictures :blob5:


----------



## Sprig

Nice ta see you're still scouring the archives BigMac! That first pic looks like one of the big (16' bed I think) 'off road' rigs M&B use to run on Van Isl., hitched a ride in one going down to Chemanus mill one day after pulling an ankle planting trees, it was certainly an eye opener and I think my hair stood on end for a week after that ride (about 15miles, mostly downhill). Have ta have the utmost respect for the guys driving those monsters, can't even start to imagine coming down the moutain in the early days with a load on. *pats down hairs again*
Thankyou!

 And keep up the great work!

Serge


----------



## ray benson

a few more pics.


----------



## bigmac

more photos of log loads.


----------



## redprospector

We've still got one of those old tressels standing right outside of town. Not quite as tall, but awsome none the less. We are working on some grant's to keep her standing.
Keep em coming guys, this is great.

Andy


----------



## bigmac

more photos


----------



## bigmac

more photos


----------



## bigmac

more pictures:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## ray benson

a few more photos.


----------



## bigmac

more pictures


----------



## Sprig

ray benson said:


> a few more photos.



Both you gentlemen have begun a wonderful archive of historical photos and I truly hope that Darin & co are able to keep these available to the world at large, through thick and thin, its an amazing history and the pics have been awsome, thankyou for both your skills in re-sizing them so even us dial-up dinos can enjoy them.

   

And a huge  ta ya's!!!


----------



## bigmac

Thanks Sprig,  

more pictures


----------



## Dave Hadden

Like Sprig said above, I really dig these old pics too and this one is a classic.
Hard rubber tires on a cross-planked road carrying a small part of one log.
No air brakes and I bet you checked your brake pad on that hand-brake before every load too.
The oldest trucks I dealt with were Pacific Stirlings chain drives converted to conventional drive via 4640 Timken rear-ends. They were orignally 1950 vintage and still had some of the old original parts on them.
MOst of the trucks I bought parts for were the Hayes HDX or the Pacific P-16's, although I also dealt with some Mack CL-350 ST trucks, of which only 26 were ever made.
Geeze those old guys had some courage to drive some of those things, although it takes some good skill and lots of common sense to wrestle 100 tons of logs off the mountainside driving a P-16 or an HDX too.
Lots more power and much better braking on the modern trucks, with most having 12V-71 GMC diesels and many are twin-turboed nowadays too.
Clark 91,000 rear ends behind an Allison tranny with a comprehensive air-brake system is what allows the modern logger to get those big loads out.
When I worked in Gold River we would get between 32 and 40 loads a day and many were in the 100 ton range. The dump had a scale on it so every load was weighed as it came off the truck.

Geeze, heckuva summer storm happening outside right now....thunder and lightning and hail etc. etc.
Dogs are spooked and the birds outside in the aviary are all taking baths.
Crazy. 


Take care.


----------



## bigmac

more photos


----------



## bigmac

more pictures


----------



## ray benson

a few more.


----------



## bigmac

more photos


----------



## bigmac

more pictures:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## bigmac

more pictures

I dont know what happened to the pictures.


----------



## bigmac

more pictures


----------



## bigmac




----------



## bigmac

A few more pic's.


----------



## TrampLogger

*to; Big Mac and Ray*

hey guys ..some awesome picture you have collected. I have been loggin for close to 30 years. About 14 of them falling timber and the rest shovel logging and or loading trucks. Here are just a few of my own recent pics...


----------



## Podaltura

Welcome to AS:
Yours pictures are great! Thanks for these and put others pics. if you like.


----------



## Cedarkerf

Cool pics Tramp and welcome


----------



## DG2244

Some of those drivers had to be crazy. I bet there is a picture or two of loads gone the wrong way. Great thread.


----------



## TrampLogger

Yes some of them drivers were a bit crazy. In about 5 years we only had just a few few loads that had problems and only one bad one...fortunately no one was hurt


----------



## Buzz 880

Welcome to AS

If you have any more logging pic's put them up love to see that west coast timber


----------



## TrampLogger

Most of the pics I have up now are from Alaska, cept the 4 log load of pine...thats from LaPine,OR. Here is a few pics of the equipment I have used.


----------



## Buzz 880

Those are some good sized tree's the buncher is cutting is there much hand falling done up there?


----------



## TrampLogger

the last couple years there has been quite a bit of hand falling, I have seen an operator on that buncher knock down a 5 footer. it was damn tough to shovel log to the road!


----------



## Buzz 880

They fall almost everything we have here with a buncher other then a few white pine and big hardwoods.Sucks the way the industry is depressed handfallers a soon going to be gone.Do you have any more pic's of logging out there?


----------



## devil dog

this is nothing like tramplogger but here is a recent pic of a loaded dumpster we use.


----------



## TrampLogger

I have been back here in Oregon for about 2 years and almost all is fell with bunchers, there is still some nice timber around but unless its private its still standing. There is good and bad about that but that would take up another forum.Where I spent most of my time in AK it was about 50% hand fell, other places it is still all hand fell. Here is a few more nice loads from AK.


----------



## TrampLogger

And here is a few pics of where they came from. The last two pics are on the same ridge....kinda a before and after shot.


----------



## 2dogs

Great pics!


----------



## hoot gibson

i say this with the utmost respect , but i think there is only one guy crazier than the guy driving the truck loaded with logs down the mountain . and thats the guy who climbes way up in that tree to top it and cut it down ,, how do you guys do it ?? heck , i get sick just looking at pictures you post from up in the tree .,,,,,,,,, sissy hoot


----------



## Lee Bradley

Great photos. Anotherload3 just says Oregon to me; moss on top of the limbs at the top of the tree and fog is thinking about lifting.

Shoot Hoot that is a flat side. Now when you use a dozer to get the truck up and down the road.


----------



## TrampLogger

Part of the road that the truck is coming off of was shot at 38% which is steep enough, but not near as steep as it was where I took the upper pic from my shovel.


----------



## clearance

hoot gibson said:


> i say this with the utmost respect , but i think there is only one guy crazier than the guy driving the truck loaded with logs down the mountain . and thats the guy who climbes way up in that tree to top it and cut it down ,, how do you guys do it ?? heck , i get sick just looking at pictures you post from up in the tree .,,,,,,,,, sissy hoot



You are wrong. I have been in logging trucks but never driven one. I am a climber. Some logging truck drivers have huge balls. When you see one flying down the road, sliding around the corner spraying gravel, you know the guy is on the edge of disaster. When you climb, you have all the time.


----------



## TrampLogger

you need to go look at post #251,truckwreck 4.... flat road and no corners.....#### happens no matter where you are, Logging is a tough sport.


----------



## clearance

Cool Tramp, I have to get back on high speed so I can look at this thread better. Nice to see more loggers here, I work utility but I like to fall and land clear.


----------



## rattletrap

Sweet pics fellas!!! It's cool to see how It's done in the other corners of the country. Here in the western U.P. of Michigan things are way different to say the least. I'll see what pictures i can dig up. Keep postin' people!


----------

